# owner bought her by today :) 1 of the pups from my litter



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Oh man she is stinking cute. That one always stood out in the pictures because of that perfect dot on the top of her head. What did they name her?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Named her Zoey


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes lookin cute and healthy


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Awwwwwww.. she is adorable!! Back years ago we bred a litter and had a pup come out with a perfect spot like that .. ima find a pic 
This is TJ and his littermate Lil Bit


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Precious! And her name is sweet


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She's adorable!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

you were charging people money for those pups?? yeah.. after all the hippity hoo blah since you joined,, no denying it, you have now become a BYB!!!! peoples good money,, for a mutt

although cute as a button.. that shoulda been no more than a rescue.. IMPO


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

HeavyJeep said:


> you were charging people money for those pups?? yeah.. after all the hippity hoo blah since you joined,, no denying it, you have now become a BYB!!!! peoples good money,, for a mutt
> 
> although cute as a button.. that shoulda been no more than a rescue.. IMPO


I think she did just find good homes and place them for no charge,
if you're referring to the title you can tell she meant to put "owner BROUGHT her by today" because "owner bought her by today" makes no sense. Just sayin'


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

spelling error, thats all


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I hope she charged something, Im against giving pups away I think it makes the dog disposable to the person.. Even charging the $100 or so or vet fees it makes the person atleast think about it before just taking a pup. JMO though.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I sold them all for 150$ since they didnt have papers. I meant brought in my title sorry for the spelling error. I think i did a pretty good job for my FIRST and LAST litter. Get pictures of every single 1 and every owner keeps me updated. I payd for all the first shots and everything they neesed b4 they left, and plus im payn for all of them to be fixed when they get old enough 
I think i did the right thing.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

And yea im not tryna be a jackass but dont call any of my pups mutts.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

everyone is entitled to their own opinions. This one just differs for me. These specific dogs off this specific litter should have been give aways just to help you place them. Character assessment will give you most of what you need to know (if you care enough) about the owners goals. $100 is desposable to some so that shouldnt (in this case) be the reason.. You just made 600+ selling non papered pups to owners I guarantee you were pitching the "they are pure, but no papers cause they are registered different" speech to them!! (cough) BYB (cough)

And for the record.. you have some *NON-PAPERED, UNKOWN, UNPROVEN, UNREGISTERED, AND NON-TITLED IN ANY EVENT* pitbull TYPE dogs.... ie. MUTTS!
SHOW ME ONE PAPER, ONE ANYTHING! TO PROVE ME WRONG??????????????

wanna see what a registration paper looks like?? how bout 5 different on one dog?(ADBA,UKC,AADR,APBR, and OFRNR) 
or a Title Certificate??

SHOW ME ONE SINGLE THING???

peace

once again, All IMHPO


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> And yea im not tryna be a jackass but dont call any of my pups mutts.


Ya know, I have stuck up for you on multiple occasions trying to give you the benefit of the doubt....BUT that comment right there just shows your ignorance.

Without papers, they are MUTTS or PETBULLS whatever you may want to claim but they are anything but PURE without paperwork.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Cute pup!! And i like the fact that you said FIRST and* LAST *litter! Just stick to your word.
I also agree that they fit in the "mutts" categorie... but them again, probably half of us on here payed for "mutts".


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

le sigh. 

ok... they are mutts, hun. Would it hurt less if we said "mixed breeds," or "bully mixes?" 

Also... please, please, please get them ALL fixed. I hope you gave them to people you know, and that these people aren't going to have a change of heart when it's time to neuter the pups. Unless you had a contract, you're going to have problems making the owners neuter them. Guarantee it. As much as I dislike pediatric neuters, it would have been so much better had you gotten the entire litter fixed before putting them in new homes. At least look up local shelters/etc. that neuter "bully mixes" for free or really cheap. 

That is all. :rain:


----------



## TheresaR (Mar 29, 2012)

luv4pitbullss said:


> And yea im not tryna be a jackass but dont call any of my pups mutts.


I have 2 mutts and they are the greatest! Nothing wrong with having a mutt. It's just that most of these "oh so cute" mutts wind up in the shelter. 

I've seen so many people selling their pretty little unvaccinated pups on the side of the road where a lot of other dogs are taken for a walk. Parvo is not pretty!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

See there you go saying stuff that you know we all disagree with, you just trying to start trouble? No one even mentioned them being mutts til you did. And yeah Whats wrong with Mutts? It is what it is. My pup is a mutt that doesn't make him any less of the wonderful dog he is. 

I Love the spot, cute pup. Glad people are keeping you in the loop with them.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Eh, same old story.. Not even worth it anymore.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Im not trying to start anything. I wasnt the first to mention mutts, Heavyjeep was. The way i look at it is yea they dont have any papers but boths parents are purebred pitbulls. Mutts to me is 2 diffrent breeds of dogs. Sorry i wasnt trying to start anything i was jus saying.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

But sorry didnt mean cause anything


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Im not trying to start anything. I wasnt the first to mention mutts, Heavyjeep was. The way i look at it is yea they dont have any papers but boths parents are purebred pitbulls. Mutts to me is 2 diffrent breeds of dogs. Sorry i wasnt trying to start anything i was jus saying.


Oh sorry, I missed that just re-read it and saw his response. Its kinda pointless to argue a fact though, paperless or unknown history in regards to dogs makes them a mutts. you can pretend otherwise, but you can not change facts girl, lol


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea but im sorry wasnt trying to argue with yall cause you all deffitly know more then me lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mutt is just another word for paperless dog. You can't say the parents were pure bred cause they looked like "pit bulls" that doesn't really say much. There are tons of breeds that look like APBTs. Most people who think they own APBTs own a mix or entirely different breed. Shit we had to bring our old vet our American Bulldog's pedigree when he was a pup so his vet papers said American Bulldog and not American Pit Bull Terrier, and that was a vet. Lol. Most people would think all these dogs are "pit bulls"
































































None of the above dogs are APBTs but would be called that or labeled as such cause people really have no clue what they are or are suppose to look like. They are not large breed dogs and generally range from 35 being smaller side and 50s being the bigger side of the scale.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Yea heres the parents are hope the pics show up sorry if they dont


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Is the mother Merle?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

mutts... That and no consistent structure


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Is the mother Merle?


I was thinking the same think,
looks like some merle/ticking to me.

& the dad looks more bully to me,
personally.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Merle has never been an APBT color. It is just not in their genetics. It's guaranteed that dog is mixed no question.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Shes not mixed with anything. Heres her parents


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Showing us "parents" does NOT prove purity.
Just as stated before there is MANY breeds and MIXES that look pure.
POINT BLANK!

I could go into the pound right now and find atleast 20 dogs that look pure,
but guess what!?

MOST LIKELY THEY AREN'T!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Pictures does not say anything.. Also, if there is a merle gene present which the picture appears to be showing merle patches, though hard to tell.. There are "Cryptic Merles" which in basic terms means a merle dog can produce a seemingly non merle coat pattern, though once bred again to a non merle the merle gene pops back up.. Of course, if bred to a merle can also produce "double merle" pups which is also extremely high in health problems associated to the gene..

Even if there is no merle present, the APBT (or Pit Bull for short) has always been bred for function and ability, they are all Bulldogs (under 70lbs) or Bandogs (over) until otherwise proven.. Some of Stratton and Colbys work touched on this in various articles and published writings.. Others have as well but those are easiest to find.

Thus you do not have "Pit Bulls" unless you are referring to the incorrect pop - media term referring to several breeds grouped into one, though you still cannot prove what isn't in writing of some sorts.. No documentation, no proof, no proof no solid evidence as to what they are or aren't.. Therefore you calling an unknown something it is more than likely not is disrespectful and inaccurate.

Structure and appearance wise, both parents look like just about any shelter dog that is labeled as a "Pit Bull mix", theres also no consistency within all four dogs provided.. 

The sire you posted for the pups has a great deal of mass, the bitch has a much smaller frame.. The producing parents of the bitch that created the litter you allowed look quite a bit different than the female which makes me question.. Theres more consistency among those two but consistency doesn't equal breed.

You want to hear what you want to hear and i dont know how many times people have to tell you the same thing.. Theres a great deal of knowledge attempting to get through to you but you want no part of it..

Best case scenario you have scatter bred Bulldogs and probably lines going from American Bully, Bulldog and potentially even American Staffordshire Terrier.. BEST case, mind you. IN which is still a mutt as all different function and abilities, different breeds.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That dog is mixed no doubt about it. There are over 12 breeds that look like that so showing pics is pointless. The fact that your dog is Merle proves that it is in fact mixed with another breed. The APBT is not a carrier of the gene that causes a Merle coat, so you have to mix with another breed to get this color. It could have been a grandparent or great grandparent that was probably a catahula dog, which have many features like the APBTs do.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Whats a merle coat? The 1s ive looked up has spots on them.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Merle is a color patern with small spots. The pic you posted of the dog with the white face has a Merle coat.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you have a better picture of the mother's coat?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Like what kind of pattern? I looked it up and almost every dog has spots on them.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Why was the litter bred?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

She has no spots on her at all. The spots you see in that 1 pic is when the pups were nursin and climbn all over her and their nails were pulln her fur out


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Not unusual for bitches to look pretty motheaten, especially since most seem to blow their coat while nursing.

Why did you breed this litter again?


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Kingsgurl cause i made a HUGE mistake and trust me i learnt from tht litter for sure!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay I wasn't crazy, she didn't look merle to me in the first picture, the others confirm it.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I just didn't know the back story. On purpose, accidental etc.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

I know me either i had her come in here an sit and i was looking for spots lol and was like how in the world does she have a merle coat


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Little bit of everything kingsgurl. Go and read my other threads


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> I was thinking the same think,
> looks like some merle/ticking to me.
> 
> & the dad looks more bully to me,
> personally.


Where exactly are yall seeing Merle??

If drama is being created for no reason then take it to PMs


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> Where exactly are yall seeing Merle??
> 
> If drama is being created for no reason then take it to PMs


:goodpost:


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

all I said was Mutt, and apparently it offended her. I can use a more PR term..like..MUTT 

do the parents have papers?? that we can see...
simple question..


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Do you honestly got to keep on? Its was already something started because of the remark you posed b4 this one.


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

All i wanted to do was post some pics of the pups from my litter. I didnt want to cause a conflick.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Like i said in my other post i couldn't tell if it was merle or just shadowing, ticking, random spots, etc.. However also like i said, still mutts. 

Call a spade a spade.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

I think you guys need to let this go!!!

1-The litter was a *accident*, that hopefully will *not* happen again.
2-The dogs dont have papers, so in other words "*mutts*" (i personaly dont like my dog being called a mutt, even tho he's one, but i have to live with it and dont get offended)

Im pretty sure luv4pitbulls just reacted a little fast about the word "mutt". 
She did make the mistake of breeding wich i think wont happen again.

Give her a break and lets get back to all being friends on here!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

circlemkennels said:


> Where exactly are yall seeing Merle??
> 
> If drama is being created for no reason then take it to PMs


Circle M is a manager, so if she says to take something to PMs, it's pretty much the same as a MOD telling y'all to take it to PMs.

To the OP, I'm not trying to be mean, but unfortunately, they are right about your pups being considered "mutts". You're dogs are not papered, therefore you cannot prove they are pure bred APBTs. You can call them what you want, and everyone else will call them what they want. No need to get up in arms about it.

*IF ANOTHER DEMEANING WORD IS SPOKEN ON THIS THREAD, OR MORE CRAP IS STARTED, I WILL HAND OUT INFRACTIONS, SINCE YOU'VE ALL BEEN WARNED!*

That is all!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Yea heres the parents are hope the pics show up sorry if they dont


That is the pic we were questioning of possible merle traits...
BUT I didn't say anything negative...
actually didn't even mention the merle until another member questioned it as well.



kg420 said:


> Is the mother Merle?





Sucker For A Rednose said:


> I was thinking the same think,
> looks like some merle/ticking to me.
> 
> & the dad looks more bully to me,
> personally.





circlemkennels said:


> Where exactly are yall seeing Merle??
> 
> If drama is being created for no reason then take it to PMs


So I guess my question is why was I thrown under the bus for the merle statement when I wasn't even the initial one to mention it. I just validated that I too wondered if that was possible merle/ticking sections.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Sucker For A Rednose said:


> That is the pic we were questioning of possible merle traits...
> BUT I didn't say anything negative...
> actually didn't even mention the merle until another member questioned it as well.
> 
> So I guess my question is why was I thrown under the bus for the merle statement when I wasn't even the initial one to mention it. I just validated that I too wondered if that was possible merle/ticking sections.


No body threw you under a bus.. I was just making my point clear that when everyone starts looking for stuff to pick at they need to take it to drama bomb or PMs.. 
That dog is a mutt but she definately isn't merle


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

It looks to me like the mama's fur is just wet. If you go back and view http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/42266-mom-all-10-pups.html you can clearly see the dog is a red/chocolate color with white flashy markings. But, a hit dog will holler! I learned that a long time ago, and it proves over and over again to be true in every day life. I see no Merle on mama dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That was my bad guys. I'm on my phone and it looked Merle on here. The spot over the eye looked a different color and the spotting is what threw me. I can see from the other pics she is clearly red but from my phone that pic looked like a Merle dog.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

luv4pitbullss said:


> Do you honestly got to keep on? Its was already something started because of the remark you posed b4 this one.


 Im trying to instill something into your mind and vocab. You keep thinking all these dogs of yours are pure pitbulls or whatever, All I ever asked was to see some papers on any of them since you were so hard up on calling them pure APBT's.. I personally dont care, all of this yammering is for kicks, but you seriously need to learn some stuff.. not to mention it makes you look ignorant. If it makes you sleep better to think and say you have pitbulls, then do so, but on a forum devoted to this breed is not the place to try and be cool.....



ThaLadyPit said:


> Circle M is a manager, so if she says to take something to PMs, it's pretty much the same as a MOD telling y'all to take it to PMs.
> 
> To the OP, I'm not trying to be mean, but unfortunately, they are right about your pups being considered "mutts". You're dogs are not papered, therefore you cannot prove they are pure bred APBTs. You can call them what you want, and everyone else will call them what they want. No need to get up in arms about it.
> 
> ...


:cop: lay down the law girl!!


----------



## luv4pitbullss (Dec 20, 2011)

Ive have learnt ALOT from these people. And im not trying to be cool so honestly i dont know why your saying im looking ignorant cause i appreciate all the help ive got from this fourm!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

HeavyJeep said:


> :cop: lay down the law girl!!


LMAO, Thanks. Somebody's gotta do the job and I was the only one online at the time. But it's cool.. I'm just :angeldevi



luv4pitbullss said:


> Ive have learnt ALOT from these people. And im not trying to be cool so honestly i dont know why your saying im looking ignorant cause i appreciate all the help ive got from this fourm!


Honey, he's not trying to be mean to you. But on a forum full of people who appreciate the purebred, in it's truest form, we tend to get all worked up and hot over someone who refuses to accept the truth about what they have on their yard. I was once the same mindset as you, when I got my first "purebred" APBT. He was supposedly OFRN, I was told his bloodlines were Wilder/Hemphill/Clouse/McCoy. The kicker was, he was CKC registered (Continental Kennel Club), and come to find out, they'll issue "registration papers" on a horse if you tell them it's an APBT and get someone to vouch and sign as a witness that it resembles an APBT! I learned first hand after seeing how easily a non-papered bitch was registered with them with just my signature and one other person's signature to vouch that she was APBT. This is how papers can get hung, dogs can be sold as purebred, and you end up with a big ole mess on your hands! Not saying that's the case with your dogs, but do you see where I'm going with this? That was a very rude awakening for me, especially when I had to eat my own words on the forum I was on, after they'd tried to tell me over and over again that my papers were worthless and my dog was no more purebred than I am! Point being, if you want to remain a member here and learn all there is to learn, and help your beloved breed rather than hurt them, it's in yours and the dogs' best interests to accept the cold hard truth, and maybe change the words you choose to use when you refer to your dogs. I knowingly have a mutt, and there's no shame in my game. I have no idea what he is, but my best guess is a lab/german shepherd dog mix. But that doesn't matter to me. He's gentle with my kids, as well as any kid he meets, he's a big love bug, except for strange adults, and he's protective when I need him to be. I love him no less just because he's not purebred like my APBT girl. You've got to grow a thicker skin to be in this breed, especially if you're going to be on a public forum and associate with the likes of purists like ourselves. I wish you the best of luck with your pups, and like you no less because your dogs aren't papered. We've got plenty of members here who have non-papered dogs aka mutts, and they're just fine accepting the truth and they don't get all butt hurt every time someone uses the word mutt in reference to their dogs. Maybe you just need to take a step back from the keyboard, take a deep breath and realize that nobody is trying to hurt you or insult you or your dogs.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Since you charged $150 for the pups you need to go ahead now and use the money to get them fixed.Do not wait any longer.You do not want to risk at all any of the owners using these pups to breed with in the future.You should have done that before they left your care.
BTW cute pup.Looks healthy


----------

